# Agile Interceptor pics and first impressions (56k = nono)



## bracky (Jan 20, 2006)

I got home from work and there she was on my doorstep.  I opened it up and gave it a good wiping down with a rag to remove shipping grime and then gave it a good looking over. The quality is suprisingly good for a $400 guitar. The neck pocket is perfect as is the ebony fretboard. The fret edges have all been filed smooth and I didn't feel any sharp edges.The maple neck is in fact a 3 piece and not a 1 piece as it says in the description. I consider this a good thing. The volume and tone knobs as well as the 3 way switch feel like very poor quality but they seem to work ok with no noise when operated. My first upgrade will be to replace them. I tuned the guitar and played it for about 15 mins and it felt really nice. The neck is problably thicker then a wizard neck but it is still thin enough to feel comfortable for my hand. It seemed similar to my hellraiser so it will be easy for me to switch back and forth. I recorded a short sound clip playing straight into my peavey duel 212 with a sm57 mic.
http://www.vow-clan.com/guitar/agile/agile1.wma

Here are some pics of it. I wish I was a better photographer.  















































I discovered one problem with the design that I'm sure Kurt can have the factory fix for the next batch. The routing for the tremolo in the back is to shallow and the springs rub when doing a dive bomb. I plan on getting out my dremel and fixing mine this evening.  
I'll update this post with more information after I spend more time with the guitar.






I fixed the spring rubbing issue.


----------



## noodles (Jan 20, 2006)

Holy shit is the top amazing!


----------



## Dormant (Jan 20, 2006)

For that top - it looks fantastic. 

Its hard to tell from the picture but the trem components look a little iffy and it may be worth replacing it with an OFR.

But still for that price I can't see how they can be making anything like the profit the major factory brands make. 

Nice score!: 

Now where are everyone else's pics? I know a shitload of you picked these up!


----------



## Nik (Jan 20, 2006)

I must say, I've never been a fan of green guitars, but that green finish there looks dead sexy  

BTW, the box looks pretty cool too 

Isn't something like the springs rubbing against the body when dive-bombing a fairly major issue to overlook?


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 20, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darren (Jan 20, 2006)

Very nice. Great shots, too! It's not too often somebody takes photos of the inside of the control cavity. The wiring is very clean. I'm impressed!

It looks like they did a proper bookmatching job on the top, too, unlike a lot of Ibanez's recent efforts on the SZ series. How many pieces is the basswood back? It looks like 4 or 5 from what i can tell (it's hard to see because of the glare off that shiny, shiny finish) &#8211; not that it matters much... just curious.

It's too bad about that black headstock, though. It really looks out of place on a guitar with such a great figured top.

How's the action? Lowering the bridge into the body a bit could help with the springs rubbing. Sounds like they miscalculated the total thickness of the body with that carved maple cap on it, and either didn't route deep enough on the back or they spec'd a trem with too short of a block.


----------



## bracky (Jan 20, 2006)

> Isn't something like the springs rubbing against the body when dive-bombing a fairly major issue to overlook?



Yes it's a huge issue and if I didn't have the tools and confidence to fix it myself I'd be pissed. I'm sure the other people that have bought one are going to have issue with it. Honestly though it looks like a simple fix.


----------



## noodles (Jan 20, 2006)

Honestly, the springs could be moved into the center and the problem would go away. If that is the worst part about a $400 guitar, I'd be happy. Especially since I'd be blocking that trem, because I'm sure it's cheap. Now, if it was on a $1400, I'd be steamed.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 20, 2006)

bracky said:


> Yes it's a huge issue and if I didn't have the tools and confidence to fix it myself I'd be pissed. I'm sure the other people that have bought one are going to have issue with it. Honestly though it looks like a simple fix.



When I bought the prototype, it had the same problem. As you stated, it was fixed with a dremel and is was perfect after that.

Damn, I wish they made the Trans. Green in a 25.5" model.  

Congrats to ya. It's damn sexy!


----------



## that guy (Jan 20, 2006)

what scale lebgth are they?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful finish.

That high-E string is put so far out in front, wow I'd watch that thing for sure.


----------



## Drew (Jan 20, 2006)

gorgeous.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jan 20, 2006)

Very NICE!


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2006)

Very nice, great writeup. 

And thank you for being considerate enough to think of all of our 5k connection speed members in the thread title.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh my fucking God that thing looks beautiful. I can't wait for mine to get here...


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 20, 2006)

that guy said:


> what scale lebgth are they?



The Interceptors (with the trem) are 27". The septors (fixed bridge) are 25.5".


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 20, 2006)

...and just as a note, Scepter is spelled with a c.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, they got them listed as "Septors" on Rondo...


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2006)

Who cares? said:


> Main Entry: in·ter·cep·tor
> Variant(s): also in·ter·cept·er /"in-t&r-'sep-t&r/
> Function: noun
> : one that intercepts; specifically : a light high-speed fast-climbing fighter plane or missile designed for defense against raiding bombers or missiles


----------



## Drew (Jan 20, 2006)

I just noticed... the High E saddle looks like it's hanging over the front of the trem route. Does that come into contact when you dive?


----------



## nyck (Jan 20, 2006)

Ah shit! I can't wait till mine arrives!!!


----------



## bracky (Jan 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> I just noticed... the High E saddle looks like it's hanging over the front of the trem route. Does that come into contact when you dive?




It does not. I'll do a full setup tomorrow and give a more thorough review.


----------



## nyck (Jan 20, 2006)

bracky said:


> It does not. I'll do a full setup tomorrow and give a more thorough review.


Have you tested out the trem much? Can you say it stays intune well?


----------



## nyck (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, is the neck similar to Ibanez' Wizard? Like, it's more flat than C shaped right?


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 20, 2006)

beautiful guitar


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn. I'm sold.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 21, 2006)

That's a beautiful guitar. I'm not sure it's worth the bother or $$, but real Floyd with the 'intermediate' sized block would probably be perfect for that guitar, and you'd avoid the Dremel.

Man, I wish the Septor came with that top--I'd be all over that. Maybe the final version will...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2006)

Beautiful. Nice review, great pics, and congrats!  I'm sure you're a happy individual right now.

If/when that comes out in trans brown/black, I'm on it.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 21, 2006)

wow! did the trem springs come like that factory? looks a little extreme, imo.

i still can't believe the price tag on such a beauty is so low.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 21, 2006)

^ Trust me, man. A little dremel action and things are just fine.


----------



## Vince (Jan 21, 2006)

goddamn that is a gorgeous guitar!!!!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 21, 2006)

All I ask in the world is an Agile 7-string with...

Trans. Green
25.5"
Trem-equipped
Matching headstock
White Binding

I would be forever indebted to Kurt for that & it would be my dream 7.


----------



## noodles (Jan 21, 2006)

Shannon, you have excellent taste.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

Shannon said:


> All I ask in the world is an Agile 7-string with...
> 
> Trans. Green
> 25.5"
> ...



You forgot Piezo saddles and active pickups. And a hello  inlay.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris said:


> You forgot Piezo saddles and active pickups. And a hello  inlay.



Piezos would be a nice option, but fuck all that other shit. Trans. Green & Hello  don't mix well.


----------



## forelander (Jan 21, 2006)

what exactly would be involved in fixing the springs rubbing (a guide of sorts would be cool...) and how big of a difference does it make if it rubs? can't wait for mine, I wonder what the blue looks like coz that green is about 20 times sexier than on the site.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jan 21, 2006)

nice guitar!! very beautiful


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 21, 2006)

My dream Agile 7 would be pretty close to Shannon's

TRANS. BLACK CHERRY!!!  (I think that quilted tops look übersexy, but flame top is cool too)
25.5"
Trem-equipped (Or fixed bridge, don't mind)
Matching headstock
White Binding (neck and headstock only!)
5-way selector switch (I don't like Gibson-type switches).

And how about a killer 12th fret inlay? that would be cool, I don't know if I'll get fucked without position markers 

Hey, those of you, photoshop wizards, could someone edit this pics in black cherry? Damn, I fucking love that finsih!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2006)

Mine...

Transparent black or brown (Violin?)
27" scale
Trem-Equipped, with some aftermarket Graphtech Ghost piezo saddles and preamp. Probably an OFR, as well, instead of a TRS-type.
EMG 707's, 3-way switch
White neck binding
Stainless steel frets

No inlays, and I don't care about a matchng headstock. Of course, keep the ebony board and flamed top.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 21, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mine...
> 
> Transparent black or brown (Violin?)
> 27" scale
> ...



Hmmm... The price will raise too much, I guess. The trick is keeping sale prices low. If I count the shipping costs overseas, and the customs, the price rises about 100$, and if the gutiar was more expensive, probably won't buy it, and I think that more people are in the same position as me.

Anyway, I guess that blade selector switch is a must, because it can be changed to 5-way or 3-way with no problem, but the gibson-type switch sucks on that. I must say that I'd like a better tremolo too, somthing like an OFR or a schaller.


----------



## slake moth (Jan 21, 2006)

As long as we're dreaming:
Trans-black
28" neck-through
maple/mahogany/spalt top
Tune-O-Matic style hardtail, string through body. 
7-string versions of the AB-3500 active pups
vol/tone/tone (or maybe vol/blend/tone, with no switch)
Black hardware
or (closer to the current models)
27" bolt-on, "trans-violin"
Tuneomatic, string through body.
AB-3500 style actives.
No binding, no inlays.

I prefer no inlays on Korean axes in general, because it eliminates the chance of getting the crappy one with as much filler as inlay.

Kurt posted this at Harmony Central:


> _Originally posted by kurtzentmaier _
> *
> 
> I stopped by Dimarzio today (Namm booth) to thank thank for the good job making those blaze for me and getting them over to me on short notice. I was shocked when they told me it was an embarrassment to have their pickups in an Agile (My price is too low I guess) and that mistakes happen (implying it was their mistake to sell them to me) I just could not believe it. Oh well... So I am open to suggestions on any other brand 7 pickup that you might prefer for the future. Or maybe we can just develop something on our own.
> ...


What assholes. 
looks like future runs won't have DiMarzios.


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 21, 2006)

That a very nice looking guitar. I've been interested in these since they first came about. Few things I did notice from your pics though. I don't think the top is bookmatched all that well contrary to what a few guys said. The control cavity seems to be routed a lot bigger than needed and I only see the conductive piant in the cavity on the bottom of it- none on the sides. Really , how hard would it be to just paint the whole complete cavity. What's up with that high E saddle? Is that a result on the scale lenght?
Otherwise seems like a killer deal for the cash.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 21, 2006)

What the hell?! Where did Kurt post that?


----------



## Drew (Jan 21, 2006)

Dimarzio isn't exactly known for things like that - I'd want to hear both sides of the story if that dialogue actually did go down, it just seems weird. :/


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> Dimarzio isn't exactly known for things like that - I'd want to hear both sides of the story if that dialogue actually did go down, it just seems weird. :/


Espcially at such apublic place where PR is the main focus. I'm sure there are two sides to the story.


----------



## thor von clemson (Jan 21, 2006)

More pics please.. anyone have any of theirs they would like to post? I am, along with many of you, considering buying one of these... Seems like for the price, you can not beat it.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 21, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Espcially at such apublic place where PR is the main focus. I'm sure there are two sides to the story.



As stated in the other thread about it, it was probably just the little pawns they had at the tent at the time, the company as a whole probably does appreciate Kurt's business but I wouldn't blame him if he switched pups.


----------



## slake moth (Jan 21, 2006)

Kurt posted that in this thread:
http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1137225&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## Leon (Jan 21, 2006)

Shannon, does Agile have any endorsers yet?

that guitar looks very hot! i'd love a trem equiped 7 to bookstand my hardtail RG7621.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 21, 2006)

Beats me...but I would gladly endorse them.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Beats me...but I would gladly endorse them.


 I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 21, 2006)

everybody round here knows my dream Agile Interceptor by now...

transparent red finish
27" scale
trem-equipped
matching headstock perferred, but no biggie
white binding on neck, perhaps headstock (perferred, but again no biggie)
dimarzio blaze custom/air norton with either a 5-way switch or 3-way with coil tap (3-way w/ coil tap or 5-way i'm not picky about, and even the pickups i'm not picky about cause if they arent the BC/AN combo i'll end up swapping those in anyways)
I'm an easy going person I guess, I just want my transparent red finish!

and of course, as TDW stated, keep the ebony fretboard and flamed maple top. And keep the neck a thin maple neck, and keep the headstock reversed. And keep it an arch top naturally.


----------



## ephrion (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn! That is REALLY nice! I can't wait for my blue one to show up..

anyone have any pics of those?


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 21, 2006)

ephrion said:


> Damn! That is REALLY nice! I can't wait for my blue one to show up..
> 
> anyone have any pics of those?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3407

That's when Shannon got his prototype. It'll look a little different than the current blue ones, but VERY close. You'll get the idea.


----------



## Nik (Jan 21, 2006)

If Agile make an 8-string Interceptor, I'd get one the day it comes out (assuming I have the cash)...


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jan 22, 2006)

8 string... what with that, too far man, if you ask me, TF


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 22, 2006)

I would definetely never buy an 8 string guitar...I just wouldn't know what tuning to put it in, lol...I'd probably just put an extra B string on there just to make it sound awesome, lol.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

Holy crap, that looks gorgeous! I think I'll buy one at some stage. Pity on the Rondo site, it says the green is sold out.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

Nik said:


> If Agile make an 8-string Interceptor, I'd get one the day it comes out (assuming I have the cash)...



Dude... you've planted seeds of euphoria. If Kurt can do this (interceptor), with enough encouragement and interest, I think that maybe, JUST MAYBE, he will make the first production 8-string.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Dude... you've planted seeds of euphoria. If Kurt can do this (interceptor), with enough encouragement and interest, I think that maybe, JUST MAYBE, he will make the first production 8-string.



Hell yes! That would absolutely rock. 

If Kurt is reading this. If he builds it, I will buy.


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Dude... you've planted seeds of euphoria. If Kurt can do this (interceptor), with enough encouragement and interest, I think that maybe, JUST MAYBE, he will make the first production 8-string.


If it was done right, it would definetly be a big seller.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

nyck said:


> If it was done right, it would definetly be a big seller.



He did just about everything right with the Interceptor. I said it before, I'll say it again; if it wasn't for the fact that I've got my RG7321 and for the shipping and taxes, I'd buy one. However, if an eight-string would come along - fuck the shipping, fuck the taxes; if I've got the cash, I'll buy it. (Provided that Kurt still lives after the 'bang vs. buck'-ratio)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> He did just about everything right with the Interceptor. I said it before, I'll say it again; if it wasn't for the fact that I've got my RG7321 and for the shipping and taxes, I'd buy one. However, if an eight-string would come along - fuck the shipping, fuck the taxes; if I've got the cash, I'll buy it.



Yeah, but 2 guitars are better than one. With the 27" scale, you could have that tuned a step down, and keep your RG7321 in standard tuning. Very handy. Go on, buy it. 

Though I'm definetly with you if there was an Agile 8-String. At their prices, you simply couldn't complain.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yeah, but 2 guitars are better than one. With the 27" scale, you could have that tuned a step down, and keep your RG7321 in standard tuning. Very handy. Go on, buy it.
> 
> Though I'm definetly with you if there was an Agile 8-String. At their prices, you simply couldn't complain.



Trust me, I'd really like an Interceptor, but I've got more important pieces of guitar-gear before it right now (POD XT live). Though, I've still got my eyes on it... 

So, hey, just for the sheer fun of it, if Kurt would come here and ask for specs on an eight-string, what would it be like? 

I'd probably go with...
30" scale 
bolt-on five piece neck - maple/walnut
basswood body w. maple top
hardtail (who are you kidding if you'd pick a Floyd? It'd be a nightmare to tune, and it'd send the price skyrocketing)
24-fret rosewood fretboard with offset dot-inlays 
volume and tone-knobs 
transparent finish

as far as the pickups go, I have absolutely no idea. You could go with a one-pickup config, in which case the Lundgren M-8 becomes an option. However, if you'd use a H-H config, Agile-designed pickups are probably the most viable option. You could go for EMG bass-pickups as well, but I have no idea what they sound like in an 8-string guitar.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't know, 30" might be too long. Could you imagine the tension of the higher strings at that scale lenth? Scary.

My vote would be:

27" Scale
Neck-through Maple, possibly 5 piece.
Mahogany body
Ebony Fretboard with no inlays
Seymour Duncan pickups


----------



## Nik (Jan 22, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Dude... you've planted seeds of euphoria. If Kurt can do this (interceptor), with enough encouragement and interest, I think that maybe, JUST MAYBE, he will make the first production 8-string.




lol, I hope so. The next electric I want to get is an 8. Of course, it'll be over a year before I have the cash for another electric, but still, there's time. I just hope my suggestion doesn't put Agile into bankruptcy


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> I don't know, 30" might be too long. Could you imagine the tension of the higher strings at that scale lenth? Scary.
> 
> My vote would be:
> 
> ...



Bah, if Meshuggah can do it, so can others.  The thing is that I don't want the low-end to be floppy... I guess that I could get talked down to 28", but no less!  As far as the neck goes, IMHO bolt-on would be the better option, since it keeps the cost down. 
An unrelated question, though - wouldn't a mahogany body and an ebony fretboard produce a VERY dark sound?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Bah, if Meshuggah can do it, so can others.  The thing is that I don't want the low-end to be floppy... I guess that I could get talked down to 28", but no less!  As far as the neck goes, IMHO bolt-on would be the better option, since it keeps the cost down.



Yeah, but not everyone is Meshuggah.

Honestly though, if there was an Agile 8 string, I wouldn't be picky whether it was a bolt-on or neck through.



Roland777 said:


> An unrelated question, though - wouldn't a mahogany body and an ebony fretboard produce a VERY dark sound?



Yes, it would. My Custom built 7 string has a mahogany body and ebony fretboard, and it just sounds unreal. It's also a neck-through.


----------



## thepunisher (Jan 22, 2006)

if anyone has any other colors, will they please post some pics?


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yes, it would. My Custom built 7 string has a mahogany body and ebony fretboard, and it just sounds unreal. It's also a neck-through.



But I mean, dark as in muddy? Or can you compensate this by putting in a pair of bright pickups, like say an eight-string version of an EVO, for example?


----------



## Nik (Jan 22, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Bah, if Meshuggah can do it, so can others.  The thing is that I don't want the low-end to be floppy... I guess that I could get talked down to 28", but no less!  As far as the neck goes, IMHO bolt-on would be the better option, since it keeps the cost down.
> An unrelated question, though - wouldn't a mahogany body and an ebony fretboard produce a VERY dark sound?



I agree with the 27" scale. 30" is waay too much and 28 is pushing it.

As for costs, I don't think it's necessarily true when people say there's no market for an 8-string. There's just no market for a $1500+ 8-string, because few people would be willing to invest so much money into an exotic instrument which they are not sure if they'll be able to play, etc. With an affordable 8-string, though, I'm sure you could get decent sales, because people wouldn't be as afraid to take the plunge. Plus, more artists are starting to use such guitars, and while I doubt the 8 will ever be popular as the 7, I do think that it'll become more commonplace than it is today.

Anyway, I'm done hijacking this thread 

EDIT: 1st post on the 8th page. Coincidence?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> But I mean, dark as in muddy? Or can you compensate this by putting in a pair of bright pickups, like say an eight-string version of an EVO, for example?



Oh, muddy? Hell no! My guitar is anything but muddy, and I've got it tuned down to A. Ebony is a fairly bright sounding wood anyway, because it's so hard. Sorry, but dark doesn't equal muddy for me.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

Nik said:


> I agree with the 27" scale. 30" is waay too much and 28 is pushing it.



I'm all for playability, but I don't want the 30" scale just for the numbers - but if 27" can pull off the low F#, it's set. However, the question is - how big of a string do you need to have to make the low F# hold up on a scale length like that, without losing too much of the harmonics? 

Okay, in retrospect, 30" may be too much (since Mårten in an interview said that the high E on their guitars were .007's  ), but I want a tight low-end, dammit!  

Still, I'm not forgetting that we're only talking about hypothetical stuff right here.

@Karl Hungus - sorry, I mixed up rosewood and ebony. Ebony is the brighter one of the two, and it should balance out the mahogany quite nicely, I guess.


----------



## bracky (Jan 22, 2006)

I edited my first post to include a picture of how I fixed the spring rubbing issue.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5626


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

bracky said:


> I edited my first post to include a picture of how I fixed the spring rubbing issue.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5626


So you basically just changed the spring config and added a spring? How well does it stay intune?


----------



## ephrion (Jan 22, 2006)

It looks like the bottom has been sanded somewhat.

Did you have to remove the Floyd to do that?


----------



## bracky (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes I removed the entire tremolo to sand it down. While I had it out I tightened up the 2 screws underneath the string saddles that hold the block to the base. They were loose. I also filed the paint off the knife edges with a small file. It works well now allowing me to dive until the strings are slackened and then returning to perfect tune.


----------



## velocity (Jan 22, 2006)

is there a website for agile guitars?
i can't seem to find one


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

velocity said:


> is there a website for agile guitars?
> i can't seem to find one


www.rondomusic.net


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

bracky said:


> Yes I removed the entire tremolo to sand it down. While I had it out I tightened up the 2 screws underneath the string saddles that hold the block to the base. They were loose. I also filed the paint off the knife edges with a small file. It works well now allowing me to dive until the strings are slackened and then returning to perfect tune.


Paint on the knife edges?


----------



## ephrion (Jan 22, 2006)

Ehhh

sounds like I'll have to save up for an OFR for this

Do you think the OFR will retrofit perfectly or will there be modding involved?


----------



## slake moth (Jan 22, 2006)

Count me in for an Agile 8.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jan 22, 2006)

thepunisher said:


> if anyone has any other colors, will they please post some pics?


I ordered a pink one. 
I'll post pics when it arrives in a couple days.


----------



## bracky (Jan 22, 2006)

nyck said:


> Paint on the knife edges?




The 2 contact points on the tremolo that touch the 2 lug posts. The entire thing is painted with a semi thick coat of gloss paint. Having a coat of soft paint on the contact area will affect accuracy. Maybe I'm just anal but I find with cheap floyd rose's every little bit helps.


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 22, 2006)

Nik said:


> I agree with the 27" scale. 30" is waay too much and 28 is pushing it.
> 
> As for costs, I don't think it's necessarily true when people say there's no market for an 8-string. There's just no market for a $1500+ 8-string, because few people would be willing to invest so much money into an exotic instrument which they are not sure if they'll be able to play, etc. With an affordable 8-string, though, I'm sure you could get decent sales, because people wouldn't be as afraid to take the plunge. Plus, more artists are starting to use such guitars, and while I doubt the 8 will ever be popular as the 7, I do think that it'll become more commonplace than it is today.
> 
> ...


Actually this is very logical and well thought out. I'd bet the 8 string would sell out just as fast if not faster if there was a decent priced one. 
Every time you see an 8, it's got exotic woods, expensive pickups from a boutque manufacture, or a tough design shape..
Gimme a basswood body RG shape with simple appointments. Two hums would be nice but one is fine. If a trem could be added without skyrocketing the price - then even better..


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Actually this is very logical and well thought out. I'd bet the 8 string would sell out just as fast if not faster if there was a decent priced one.
> Every time you see an 8, it's got exotic woods, expensive pickups from a boutque manufacture, or a tough design shape..
> Gimme a basswood body RG shape with simple appointments. Two hums would be nice but one is fine. If a trem could be added without skyrocketing the price - then even better..


Do you think basswood would be the best choicee? What about Alder or Maple.


----------



## Nik (Jan 22, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Actually this is very logical and well thought out. I'd bet the 8 string would sell out just as fast if not faster if there was a decent priced one.
> Every time you see an 8, it's got exotic woods, expensive pickups from a boutque manufacture, or a tough design shape..
> Gimme a basswood body RG shape with simple appointments. Two hums would be nice but one is fine. If a trem could be added without skyrocketing the price - then even better..



lol, I'm glad someone took the time to read that 

I see no reason why a fixed-bridge 8-string couldn't be made for under $700.

As for wood, I think the available 8-string pick-ups would have to determine the body wood. Anyone know what kind of pick-ups the LACS 8-string from NAMM has? Are they Ibanez customs or an actual brand?


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

Maybe 5 string bass pickups would work good?


----------



## thepunisher (Jan 22, 2006)

5 string bass pups on a guitar sound bad.


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

thepunisher said:


> 5 string bass pups on a guitar sound bad.


lol just a thought.


----------



## Nik (Jan 22, 2006)

thepunisher said:


> 5 string bass pups on a guitar sound bad.



Really? I've heard that using bass pick-ups on a guitar actually sounds real good.

I'd be more concerned when it comes to amps. I've heard that playing a bass through a guitar amp real loud can blow it out, and that low F# is, well, 2nd fret of the bass E-string...


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2006)

An 8-string for $700 is ambitious.

There's only one production 8-string bridge on the market, and that's Hipshot's. 

No production 8-string pickups exist, so you're looking at going with bass soapbar pickups (like EMGs), custom shop models, or tooling up to have them made.

And there aren't many boutique 8-string guitars around to measure and use as a template for the factory to cut them on a CNC machine. And they would have to be made by machines in a factory offshore, because no luthier in North America or western Europe can afford to sell a custom-made, short-run instrument for that price.


----------



## Nik (Jan 23, 2006)

darren said:


> An 8-string for $700 is ambitious.
> 
> There's only one production 8-string bridge on the market, and that's Hipshot's.
> 
> ...



I don't see much of an issue regarding the bridge, hipshot's 8-string bridges can't be too expensive, and you could make it string-thru. Plus, when it comes to fixed bridges, it's not too hard to come up with something yourself.

As for the pick-ups, that's a tougher issue, though passives are cheap to make and I don't see why you couldn't make some custom passives, like those in the Ibanez 8 at NAMM.

But you enforce the point I'm trying to make: that of course no one is going to buy an 8 because it comes with such a high price-tag; no one would be willing to dive into such an exotic instrument for such a sum of money. However, I'm sure that there'd be a fairly sized market for a reasonably priced 8. It's just that no one has made one yet.

The best way to go about it would be to create a prototype and post it around, talk about how it'll be priced low, generate interest, and see what kind of response you get.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 23, 2006)

Lundgren are the only company that come to mind that actually advertise the fact they build 8 string pickups and the price isn't exactly cheap. Hipshot 8 string bridges cost $77-$92 each. Those would be the two things pushing price up. 

Personally I'd just rather not see 8 string guitars become mass produced because while it might be nice for people that can't afford to go custom it kind of cheapens the thought of getting one to me, part of getting something with that much range is that not a whole lot of people can do the same just for the sake of it because of the pricetag that almost always goes along with it.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 23, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Personally I'd just rather not see 8 string guitars become mass produced because while it might be nice for people that can't afford to go custom it kind of cheapens the thought of getting one to me, part of getting something with that much range is that not a whole lot of people can do the same just for the sake of it because of the pricetag that almost always goes along with it.



Oh come on. I'm not hostile towards you, but that right there is some elitistic bullshit. I'll keep my retort short: what if people would have said the exact same thing about 7-string guitars?


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 23, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Oh come on. I'm not hostile towards you, but that right there is some elitistic bullshit. I'll keep my retort short: what if people would have said the exact same thing about 7-string guitars?


Well there was a time when they would've said that, pre-vai UV I think. I am being elitist but I just think some things are better left custom made.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 23, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> I am being elitist but I just think *some things are better left custom made.*



That's true, but as it's becoming, I don't think that eight-strings are one of those things.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 23, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> That's true, but as it's becoming, I don't think that eight-strings are one of those things.


Yeah, it does seem to be inevitable. The only matter is how long it's going to take, I do hope whoever does releases the first batch of 8s that they do a good job of it.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 23, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Yeah, it does seem to be inevitable. The only matter is how long it's going to take, I do hope whoever does releases the first batch of 8s that they do a good job of it.



As with everything, let's hope that it's done well. However, I think (and hope) that the first step will be taken by someone like Kurt - someone who's in touch with the customer (and therefore the demands), rather than some corporate shithead who wants to make the highest profit at the expense of product quality.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 23, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Hell yes! That would absolutely rock.
> 
> If Kurt is reading this. If he builds it, I will buy.



I'd second that, just for the shear mad joy of "sticking to the man".

Man=Ibanez


----------



## velocity (Jan 23, 2006)

i would take one as well!!!!!! (ok maybe two)


----------



## Nik (Jan 23, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> As with everything, let's hope that it's done well. However, I think (and hope) that the first step will be taken by someone like Kurt - someone who's in touch with the customer (and therefore the demands), rather than some corporate shithead who wants to make the highest profit at the expense of product quality.



That's probably how it would happen.

I don't see someone like Ibanez mass-producing an 8 unless Meshuggah become ridiculously popular or a whole bunch of other famous bands started playing 8s. 

Papa Shank: I see what you're trying to say, and I know how you feel. I felt something similar in the sense that, if someone mass-produced an 8, my 7 won't feel as special. But I disagree, and if someone made an 8, it still won't sell in gargantuan numbers, so the uniqueness factor will still be there.


----------



## nyck (Jan 23, 2006)

Nik said:


> That's probably how it would happen.
> 
> I don't see someone like Ibanez mass-producing an 8 unless Meshuggah become ridiculously popular or a whole bunch of other famous bands started playing 8s.
> 
> Papa Shank: I see what you're trying to say, and I know how you feel. I felt something similar in the sense that, if someone mass-produced an 8, my 7 won't feel as special. But I disagree, and if someone made an 8, it still won't sell in gargantuan numbers, so the uniqueness factor will still be there.


An 8 string would still be more than unique, because look at 7 strings now. "what's the extra string?" "wow, so cool". 
Get me?


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 23, 2006)

Why don't we just do what they did back in "the day"

Extend the bridge, tack something on to the headstock, and float the extra bass string.

That is, after all, what they did before they made necks to accommodate 7+ strings.


----------



## forelander (Jan 24, 2006)

anyway, 8 string stuff aside, has anyone else got there's yet? I got a tracking number today and it's awaiting flight. It's estimated to get here on monday.


----------



## dpm (Jan 24, 2006)

You're is Aus, right forelander? Whereabouts?? I'm curious what the shipping cost was?


----------



## bracky (Jan 24, 2006)

Yesterday I jammed with my drummer for a few hours using the interceptor. We both agree that for metal it sounds better than my hellraiser with emg's. It's also more confortable to play because of the unfinished neck. I'm really glad I bought it.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 24, 2006)

bracky said:


> Yesterday I jammed with my drummer for a few hours using the interceptor. We both agree that for metal it sounds better than my hellraiser with emg's. It's also more confortable to play because of the unfinished neck. I'm really glad I bought it.



Mine gets here today, I can't wait. Mind if I post my pics in this thread? I don't wanna start a new one just for my guitar.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2006)

Skeksis said:


> Mine gets here today, I can't wait. Mind if I post my pics in this thread? I don't wanna start a new one just for my guitar.



Probably be a good idea, so things won't get so fragmented. I vote for a sticky too!


----------



## Sentient (Jan 24, 2006)

bracky said:


> ...for metal it sounds better than my hellraiser with emg's. It's also more confortable to play because of the unfinished neck.


Wow... In my opinion, that's a pretty huge statement, and a terrific testimony towards Agile.  

And on a side note... Dude, you take excellent photos. (I really liked how you were snapping pics as you opened up the box, giving others a great idea of how the Agiles are packed & shipped.) Great closeups & good angles. Nice job, and congrats (to all who got one) on the beautiful guitar.


----------



## forelander (Jan 24, 2006)

dpm said:


> You're is Aus, right forelander? Whereabouts?? I'm curious what the shipping cost was?



Hey man, I'm up in Townsville, shipping was $100 US, I'd use www.xe.com to give you an estimate on how much that is in australian but as I've already explained it's a piece of worthless shit. Total price with shipping came to just under $700 aus, so it's still cheaper and undoubtably better quality than most 7's on the market, my only other alternatives (hellraiser and some other schecters) were all almost double that price so I'm not complaining. Should be here monday


----------



## bracky (Jan 24, 2006)

Skeksis said:


> Mine gets here today, I can't wait. Mind if I post my pics in this thread? I don't wanna start a new one just for my guitar.




Please post them. I'd like to see some good pictures of the other colors.


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2006)

bracky said:


> Please post them. I'd like to see some good pictures of the other colors.


----------



## nyck (Jan 24, 2006)

I have no idea when mine will get here...

On status it says "Order Processed". It said that like 3 days ago, so I'm wondering if that means it was sent out. I haven't gotten a tracking number yet...


----------



## thor von clemson (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes Yes, we need pics of all your Agile's.. Even if they are older models.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 24, 2006)

Well I was taking a piss in my bathroom when I heard the usual Fed-Ex/UPS knocks destroying my door. So I just zipped up and ran like crazy to the door. Probably pissed myself too but who cares. Anyways, here it is, my sexy as hell Trans-Violet Agile Interceptor:






















A comparison of the Interceptor's top with my Custom 24's. Not too shabby.




The ebony on the fretboard is not entirely black, some brown streaks run down the whole board.

It plays very nice, the neck resembles a Wizard II in thickness and flatness. It sounds pretty damn good too. I really couldn't notice the longer scale right away, it was when I was playing in the upper frets that I felt a noticeable difference, nothing that dramatic though.

Yeah, I'm loving it.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 24, 2006)

Now that is fuckin' sexy.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 24, 2006)

That's very _pwitty!_ Congrats!


----------



## Leon (Jan 24, 2006)

i think i just pissed MY pants lol.

that's nice!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Sweet colour \m/*


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 24, 2006)

I am so getting one of those bastards.


----------



## bracky (Jan 24, 2006)

Holy crap that is a hot looking guitar. Now you have me second guessing my choice of color.


----------



## forelander (Jan 25, 2006)

So can anyone say how well the trem holds tune?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 25, 2006)

Damn, I never thought I'd be digging a pink guitar, but there it is!


----------



## bracky (Jan 25, 2006)

forelander said:


> So can anyone say how well the trem holds tune?





I am not extremely hard on it but it hold tune quite well. I have a strobe tuner and after a few hard dives it has still been right on the money.


----------



## forelander (Jan 25, 2006)

thats exactly what i wanted to hear, cheers.

By the way whatever happened to the in depth review you promised after you set it up better?


----------



## Drew (Jan 25, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Damn, I never thought I'd be digging a pink guitar, but there it is!



Agreed, I'd totally play one of those.

It doesn't have QUIUTE the three dimensionality of the PRS, but at probably $2000 less, it's tough to argue.


----------



## forelander (Jan 25, 2006)

Drew, from your avatar quote...please go on...


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 25, 2006)

Double post...


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 25, 2006)

forelander said:


> Drew, from your avatar quote...please go on...


Perhaps I'm mistaken, but did you decide to use that avatar quote because of Anchorman, Drew? Or did you just put that as a general thing?


----------



## forelander (Jan 25, 2006)

well that's what I'm hoping, otherwise my comment would look quite out of place wouldn't it?


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 25, 2006)

forelander said:


> well that's what I'm hoping, otherwise my comment would look quite out of place wouldn't it?


...D'oh...I forgot about THAT part of the movie...don't flame me too bad!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2006)

Am I the only one who think Meshuggah's 8-string guitar tone sounds like complete shit? Talk about overrated. Their tone using 7-strings on "Chaosphere" was 1000x better.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 26, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Am I the only one who think Meshuggah's 8-string guitar tone sounds like complete shit? Talk about overrated. Their tone using 7-strings on "Chaosphere" was 1000x better.


Isn't Catch-33 the only album they've recorded with the Ibanez 8s? Anyway, I like their tone in "I", I think it suits the track but I do think their tone in Nothing and Chaosphere is a lot better.


----------



## Drew (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, it was from Anchorman. A buddy of mine I used to work with quoted that constantly, and it kinda became an unofficial group motto, lol.


----------



## forelander (Jan 26, 2006)

me my girlfriend and another friend have watched it so many times, and are also constantly quoting it. Same with freddy got fingered and a few other movies.

on topic, according to the fedex site my guitar arrived in australia earlier tonight so things are looking on schedule for a monday delivery...I hope.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 26, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Am I the only one who think Meshuggah's 8-string guitar tone sounds like complete shit? Talk about overrated. Their tone using 7-strings on "Chaosphere" was 1000x better.



I love their tone on Catch 33.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 26, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Isn't Catch-33 the only album they've recorded with the Ibanez 8s? Anyway, I like their tone in "I", I think it suits the track but I do think their tone in Nothing and Chaosphere is a lot better.



I seem to remember that they had the Ibanez's by the time they made the 'Rational Gaze' video from Nothing as you can just about make out the name on the headstock when it's not spazzing out (weird video btw).


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 26, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I seem to remember that they had the Ibanez's by the time they made the 'Rational Gaze' video from Nothing as you can just about make out the name on the headstock when it's not spazzing out (weird video btw).


I thought they were using their Ibanez 7s in that vid


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 26, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> I thought they were using their Ibanez 7s in that vid



They did. The Ibanez headstock is clearly recognizable in the video.


----------



## nyck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my Agile Interceptor.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 26, 2006)

wow! Same guitar same consistently nice finish. I really HOPE that Kurt decides to do a left handed run! 


Congrats Nyck! You have to change your profile "Main Seven" label now!


----------



## bracky (Jan 26, 2006)

I love mine so far but I've decided the only way I'll be completely happy is if I have the frets leveled. I just couldn't get all the fret buzz to go away and using a straight edge rocking across the frets I can see they are uneven. No biggie though if that is my worst complaint.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, the top on the green ones is really awesome...


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jan 27, 2006)

I got my pink one, it's actually purple though.
I'd post pics but my parents took my camera on a trip with them and won't be back till next week.

I didn't think i would, but i honestly prefer the violet to the green now that i see it in person.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 27, 2006)

I had never heard of these guitar until I came across this thread yesterday. I am used to high end/USA custom shop 7s....but these seem too good to pass up! I can't believe you can get a guitar with an ebony fretboard for $400... ebony is rare and expensive (and by far the best wood for fretboards, so smooth, so fast, best articulation ever). I also cant believe they include real DiMarzio Blazes. 

I just may have to buy one of the hardtail ones asap! What's the neck like?


----------



## Scott (Jan 27, 2006)

Dormant said:


> wow! Same guitar same consistently nice finish. I really HOPE that Kurt decides to do a left handed run!



I emailed him about that awhile ago. He said there were no plans for a lefty version, but he said it could happen depending on how well the righties sell.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 27, 2006)

Man Nyck, that's a really odd woodgrain. Neat in a strange way.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Nyck, how well does the trem stay in tune for ya? And what's the neck thickness like on these models - are they thinner like your 7620?


----------



## nyck (Jan 27, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> Hey Nyck, how well does the trem stay in tune for ya? And what's the neck thickness like on these models - are they thinner like your 7620?


Well, after I fixed the trem cavity with some sandpaper, I put in 4 springs. It's setup in B standard for the moment and it stays in tune great. I gave it a good setup and when I use the whammy bar(I really -use- it) it only goes out of tune a few cents. Not really enough to notice with your ears. I might add that I did the Chapstick Fix as well. I'm very satisfied with the trem preformance. Although, I stipped the B+E nut screw. I have to use pliers now until I get another.


If you've played a ESP M series 7 string neck, it's about 2 MM or so thicker. It's definetly not Ibanez thin, but it's very comfortable.


----------



## nyck (Jan 27, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Man Nyck, that's a really odd woodgrain. Neat in a strange way.


Yeah! The woodgrain is much wider than Bracky's. It's been bookmatched very well too.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm starting to really, REALLY dig the look of these. Especially the pink-ish colour one.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 27, 2006)

Personal *small* objection: Now I realize that I like regular headstocks better than reversed ones. Still beautiful guitars, though!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2006)

nyck said:


> If you've played a ESP M series 7 string neck, it's about 2 MM or so thicker. It's definetly not Ibanez thin, but it's very comfortable.



Yikes those are pretty thick aren't they? I had an M-307 eons ago but I don't remember how it played.


----------



## bracky (Jan 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yikes those are pretty thick aren't they? I had an M-307 eons ago but I don't remember how it played.





No it's thin. Unless you have girly hands.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 29, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Especially the pink-ish colour one.



It's _purple_!  

I've been thinking about getting it re-finished, but I really like the purple color.


----------



## ephrion (Jan 29, 2006)

Nyck- That top is fucking NICE. I wish I could have got the green, but my blue is pretty nice.

Here are the pics: http://p222.ezboard.com/fespguitarsmessageboardfrm12.showMessage?topicID=28280.topic


----------



## nyck (Jan 29, 2006)

ephrion said:


> Nyck- That top is fucking NICE. I wish I could have got the green, but my blue is pretty nice.
> 
> Here are the pics: http://p222.ezboard.com/fespguitarsmessageboardfrm12.showMessage?topicID=28280.topic


Has anyone found the High E string too close to the edge of the fretboard? I'm trying to find a way to fix it by moving over the nut a little. The nut it held on the neck with 2 little scews under all the locking nut pads. you can unscrew those two screws and move the nut, but the nut moves back to where it was...


----------



## giannifive (Jan 29, 2006)

nyck said:


> Has anyone found the High E string too close to the edge of the fretboard? I'm trying to find a way to fix it by moving over the nut a little. The nut it held on the neck with 2 little scews under all the locking nut pads. you can unscrew those two screws and move the nut, but the nut moves back to where it was...


The best way to fix that is to adjust the neck pocket. As you've already found out, the nut can't really be reset. To adjust the neck at the joint, just loosen the neck screws *slightly*, then shift the angle of the neck so the strings are centered on the fretboard. There are pics and more instructions near the bottom of this page:

http://www.ibanezrules.com/tech/grunge/grunge_6.htm

Good luck. By the way, all these Interceptors look ridiculously beautiful. If they made them in 25.5" with a Floyd I might get one as a backup.

-J


----------



## nyck (Jan 29, 2006)

giannifive said:


> The best way to fix that is to adjust the neck pocket. As you've already found out, the nut can't really be reset. To adjust the neck at the joint, just loosen the neck screws *slightly*, then shift the angle of the neck so the strings are centered on the fretboard. There are pics and more instructions near the bottom of this page:
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/tech/grunge/grunge_6.htm
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! I'll try it out in a minute


----------



## forelander (Jan 30, 2006)

What the hell I swear I replied to this thread...maybe I did in another one...oops...anyway, my blue one came today, it's fucking awesome. I love the colour and headstock, and the pup switch is growing on me too. Haven't had time to really set it up yet but it's still awesome.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2006)

I dont think those Agiles use a real maple top, i think its a photo flame or something. I think I'll check out one of the hardtail ones.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm guessing that at the price it's bookmatched veneer as well. In either case, I'm yet to see one that isn't great looking.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2006)

forelander said:


> What the hell I swear I replied to this thread...maybe I did in another one...oops...anyway, my blue one came today, it's fucking awesome. I love the colour and headstock, and the pup switch is growing on me too. Haven't had time to really set it up yet but it's still awesome.



Pics Pics Pics!


----------



## darren (Jan 30, 2006)

You can't veneer a carved top. Veneer will only bend in one direction without cracking, and a carved top is nothing but compound curves. And it's not a photo flame because they're all different and have a depth that photo flames do not have.

I'd like to see a shot of the edge of it so we can see how thick the maple cap is.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2006)

[action=Chris]did not know that.[/action]

I just play the things.


----------



## Drew (Jan 30, 2006)

Either way, that green top is HOT. Man...


----------



## Mark 7 (Jan 30, 2006)

First post here - very nice 7! 

Love the color and the top - for the money you can't go wrong.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

You can generally tell a photoflame top in person because they lack the "three-dimensional" quality of real flamed maple. I had an LTD H-307 that was clearly photoflamed--in fact the flames on the two halves of the body were exact mirror images. They wouldn't even bother making it look real!

The pictures of the Agiles I've seen show flame that is too irregular and spotty to be your usual 'photoflame'. In any event, it's probably more expensive to do a veneer than it is to just cut a maple top and glue it on.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 30, 2006)

[action=D-EJ915]is not complaining about flame veneer on kickass $400 guitar[/action]


----------



## darren (Jan 30, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> In any event, it's probably more expensive to do a veneer than it is to just cut a maple top and glue it on.


Not really. Veneer is paper-thin. The wood used to make a single solid maple top on a carved-top guitar could probably be used to veneer the face of a dozen guitars.


----------



## nyck (Jan 30, 2006)

Looking from the side, I can't tell how thick the Maple top is. And I don't have a camera anymore, so no pics. It just looks like it's all one piece of basswood, except the top.


----------



## ephrion (Jan 30, 2006)

It looks like a veneer to me.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 30, 2006)

Lookin at mine, I can't really tell but it looks like their MIGHT be about 1mm-2mm thickness on the edges, which would naturally thicken as you go towards the center of the body because it's an arch top.


----------



## ephrion (Jan 30, 2006)

> which would naturally thicken as you go towards the center of the body because it's an arch top.


Good thinking!


----------



## bracky (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a Schecter C-1 classic which has a much better looking figured top then the Agile and by taking a pickup out I could clearly see it was a very thin veneer glued onto the mahogany body none the less it looks as good as any I have ever seen. I can only imagine the Agile is just as thin if not thinner but it sure looks good.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 31, 2006)

darren said:


> You can't veneer a carved top. Veneer will only bend in one direction without cracking, and a carved top is nothing but compound curves. And it's not a photo flame because they're all different and have a depth that photo flames do not have.
> 
> I'd like to see a shot of the edge of it so we can see how thick the maple cap is.


Although I have seen flame veneers with arm-rest curve flat top guitars. The trick? A vacuum press for the veneer.


----------



## forelander (Jan 31, 2006)

Well here are the pics...in bright light it's a lot lighter blue, normally its the same kind of dark colour in the first pic, but as I say in the right light it's a lot brighter. Basically the same colour as Shannon's old one from what I can tell.


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2006)

nyck said:


> Looking from the side, I can't tell how thick the Maple top is. And I don't have a camera anymore, so no pics. It just looks like it's all one piece of basswood, except the top.


One piece? Most of the rear shots of the Interceptors i've seen look like there's at least 3-5 pieces of basswood making up the back.


----------



## Bassies7string (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmm, i'd order one today if it was'nt for that floyd. It was a good day for me when Ibby released the lo pro edge...


----------



## nyck (Jan 31, 2006)

Bassies7string said:


> Hmm, i'd order one today if it was'nt for that floyd. It was a good day for me when Ibby released the lo pro edge...


It's actually a good trem. Stays in tune well. I blocked it because I don't use it as much as I should. I have it blocked with the nut locked like Dino's 7s.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 31, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> Lookin at mine, I can't really tell but it looks like their MIGHT be about 1mm-2mm thickness on the edges, which would naturally thicken as you go towards the center of the body because it's an arch top.



Steam, press, done. It's how archtop acoustics are made (unless they are hand carved).


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2006)

Bassies7string said:


> Hmm, i'd order one today if it was'nt for that floyd. It was a good day for me when Ibby released the lo pro edge...



Perhaps just get the hard-tail version then. It seems as if NO ONE here as purchased one without the floyd, but there's an identical model called the Septor which is non-trem. That's the one I plan on checking out. I don't trust a floyd on a $400 guitar, and I don't use floyds even when I have them anyways. Unless you just need a floyd to do your thing, then that's different obviously.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Perhaps just get the hard-tail version then. It seems as if NO ONE here as purchased one without the floyd, but there's an identical model called the Septor which is non-trem. That's the one I plan on checking out. I don't trust a floyd on a $400 guitar, and I don't use floyds even when I have them anyways. Unless you just need a floyd to do your thing, then that's different obviously.



The Septor's 25.5" scale, with no trans finishes - unless he got more. If he got a fixed, trans-finish 27" in, I'd be buying it...


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Perhaps just get the hard-tail version then. It seems as if NO ONE here as purchased one without the floyd, but there's an identical model called the Septor which is non-trem. That's the one I plan on checking out. I don't trust a floyd on a $400 guitar, and I don't use floyds even when I have them anyways. Unless you just need a floyd to do your thing, then that's different obviously.


I've played fixed bridges forever, although my first 7 was a 7620. I took the plunge with the interceptor to ge tback into the floyd rose world. Is it more of a pain in the ass? Not much, and I'm much happier. Although things will be PERFECT once I get the tremol-no, cause I only really use my trem to dive and I hate the idea of breakin a string and goin out of tune...Yes I could block it and I might do that for the time being, but you better believe I'm very happy with my floyd!

I also took some advice and sanded the paint off the knife edges some then lubed it up, that actually seemed to help. The paint is cheap and flakes fairly easily (if I rubbed my fingers across the knife edges before I sanded them they would catch on paint burrs) on the trem, so I'm glad I did that.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 31, 2006)

ephrion said:


> It looks like a veneer to me.



I'm sure it is. A solid maple top would make it prohibitively expensive.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2006)

I guess if you NEED a 27" for some reason then fine, but otherwise the Septor looks great to me. I prefer the solid colors because I think those flame tops are fairly cheap looking to my tastes.

Has anyone actually discussed how well this guitar plays and sounds? Maybe I missed something but all I've been hearing about is the trem and the finish and whatnot.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 31, 2006)

The guitar tone wise sounds a lot like a UV, but my impression is it's a little brighter and less bassy. Playability wise the neck is a little thicker than an Ibanez neck but still very fast I love it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice, I just bought a Universe, but I'm thinking about picking up a cheap 7 hardtail to mess around with various pickups to experiment. I was either thinking the Septor or an RG7321... this seems like a better guitar than the Ibanez, but I've just never played one of those so it's hard to feel confident in them.

Having an ebony board is a huge plus.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Nice, I just bought a Universe, but I'm thinking about picking up a cheap 7 hardtail to mess around with various pickups to experiment. I was either thinking the Septor or an RG7321... this seems like a better guitar than the Ibanez, but I've just never played one of those so it's hard to feel confident in them.
> 
> Having an ebony board is a huge plus.


Yeah I thought the blank board would be hard to navigate but it's not harder at all since it has the side markers. I had an rg7321 before my Interceptor, I perfer my interceptor.


----------



## nyck (Jan 31, 2006)

After wearing in the Interceptor, I'm loving it soo much more. It's the best sounding guitar I've played/owned. It's very thick with such a full tone. Not too much bass, mids, or treble(well it's kinda on the bright side, but that's good for a 7). I set it up with Ernie Ball 10s+a 64 in B standard and it sound very clear. It has perfect string tension and the tone is very tight. Even on a slightly mid scooped EQ setting, it's still very clear. And with the trem blocked and all locked up...I'm sure I won't have to retune it all the way until I change strings next


----------



## nyck (Jan 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Nice, I just bought a Universe, but I'm thinking about picking up a cheap 7 hardtail to mess around with various pickups to experiment. I was either thinking the Septor or an RG7321... this seems like a better guitar than the Ibanez, but I've just never played one of those so it's hard to feel confident in them.
> 
> Having an ebony board is a huge plus.


The ebony fretboard was weird for me at first. I'm sure you have much more experience with guitars than me, but I've never owned a guitar without a rosewood fretboard. The ebony fretboard felt kinda fake/synthetic and really odd for me. After wearing in the frets though and getting some of my finger oils into the fretboard, it feels much more at home with me now.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2006)

There was a time I vowed to never buy another guitar that didn't have an ebony board - I just love them so much and feel they're superior in every way imaginable. Unfortunately, ebony boards on 7-strings are about as common as 50 Cent fans with masters degrees. My BC Riches 7s have them, but my Ibanezes don't. All my 6s have Ebony boards (USA Deans!) I like how the Ibanez's play a lot more, I wish I had one of those LACS Ibanez 7s with the ebony board, that's all I'd need


----------



## Jesse (Feb 1, 2006)

I said " wow" out lod when I saw it


----------

